
RFC Reader - r4um
http://www.rfcreader.com/
======
rspeer
Something's weird about the links. I can't middle-click them to open in a new
window.

Edit: In fact, there's a lot about this site that seems to use JS to replace
basic functionality of the Web, incompletely, without providing the same UX.

I expected I'd be able to search through titles on the current page using
ctrl+F, for example, but that doesn't work because of the "infinite scroll"
thing it's trying to do. Why do that? Infinite scroll on top of pagination
seems completely redundant, and the list of all RFC titles is a finite and
relatively small chunk of data anyway.

~~~
Gracana
Can you give an example? It all seems to work fantastically for me in Firefox
34.0.5 on Windows 7. I'm not usually a fan of single page applications, but
after digging through this for a while, it seems _very_ nice.

~~~
McGlockenshire
> Can you give an example?

Get to any list of RFCs.

Right click, middle click, ctrl+click, or do anything other than left click on
the "link" to the RFC you want to read. They are not real links. They can not
be opened in new windows.

~~~
Gracana
Oh, yep, you're right. I could have sworn I tried that, but apparently I did
not.

------
tibu
It would be good to get somehow the latest RFC easily. When I search for SMTP
I had to jump through several obsolete RFCs to find the latest one.

------
worklogin
It's a good idea with several issues so far.

\---

Sample: RFC 7381 - Enterprise IPv6 Deployment Guidelines

Searching 'ipv6', 'ipv6 enterprise' and 'enterprise ipv6' don't show the
result. Searching the number does.

\---

I can't use page down/page up to navigate the results.

------
rhizome31
This looks awesome. I've always wanted something like this.

------
_RPM
Very Cool! Serious question, I don't meant to sound rude, but what are the
advantages of signing up?

~~~
mburns
Tags, Commenting, Bookmarking and Sharing menu items all require being signed
in.

------
sanxiyn
It doesn't seem to be up to date. For example, RFC 7230 (current version of
HTTP/1.1) is missing from the index.

------
Zardoz84
qrfcview

~~~
saghul
<shameless plug> I made it look nicer on OSX a few years ago:
[https://github.com/saghul/qrfcview-osx](https://github.com/saghul/qrfcview-
osx)

Which reminds me I should bring it up to date... </plug>

